# 32-Bit or 64-Bit ???



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am in a dilemma whether i shud go 4 32-Bit XP or 64-Bit XP ? 

coz if i install 64-Bit then all my 32-Bit apps wont run (such as antivirus,ms office & 3rd party apps) & what will happen 2 all my games iso's whether they run on 64-Bit OS....

morever in 32-Bit only 3.5 GB of RAM is utilized whereas in 64-Bit more than 4GB of RAM can be used....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2009)

most of the 32 bit apps run on 64bit OS. but its better to go for 64bit win7.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

If you want use PHotoshop then You must go for XP 64 Bit.

Rest Its good for multitasking also as it can utilize more ram. 

And almost all the 32bit applications (which you mention those also) works equally well in xp 64 bit.

So go for 64 bit. I too using that.


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in a dilemma whether i shud go 4 32-Bit XP or 64-Bit XP ?
> 
> ...



1. If RAM >= 4 GB : 64 BIT OS
2. If RAM <  4GB : 32 BIT OS

All 32BIT applications run seamlessly on the 64BIT OS, via WoW (windows on windows) subsystem. All the M$ 64BIT OS's have WoW.

Only constraint is, your processor should support 64BIT instructions. I am using XP 64BIT, past 8-9 months...absolutely no issues. Only problem I faced was that I could not find drivers for Sony Cybershot.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

@ *OP* Give your config on which you want to use the OS. It will help us guide you better.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

If you have 4GB RAM then why not 64 bit. Its a default choice.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2009)

use 64 bit... its now mature enough


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes 64 Bit is the nice one.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 12, 2009)

64bit is matured now..
BUT
i don't think going for 64bit XP is a good idea now!

better get a Windows 7 64bit...


----------



## liquidsnake (Nov 12, 2009)

may be keep both type of os easy ine


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you going to buy the Original one. I don't think so.

If Original then Install xp 64 bt.

If Not Original then you can Install Both whats the problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2009)

asigh said:


> Only problem I faced was that I could not find drivers for Sony Cybershot.



 ohh...then drivers might become a problem here for 64-Bit OS.

thank u all guys dat means there is no need 2 download all the 64-Bit versions of software i have....

and now the prices of HD4850 r slashed heavily so shud i go 4 them or wait 4 HD5XXX
series 2 come down in price ? 

the only card b-low rs 10k mark is HD5750 is it better than HD4870 in performance ?if yes then how much?
moreover is it good 2 go for a DDR5 card than DDR3 such as HD4850 DDR5?

I will soon post my required config...


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2009)

Buy the HD4850 card as it is cheaper and can run almost all the games easily in high settings except ( Crysis and Clear sky).


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Better W7 x64 than XP x64. For a GPU, well, I'd ask you to wait, but if you can't then get the 4850. What price are you getting it for?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2009)

Krow said:


> Better W7 x64 than XP x64. For a GPU, well, I'd ask you to wait, but if you can't then get the 4850. What price are you getting it for?



ya I know windows 7 is good when compared with older oses....
Well i will update on Feb or March.....

my budget for a graphics card is 10k not more than that...
& my selected proccy is C2D E8400 
RAM is not selected (confused between DDR2 or DDR3)
mobo will be from Gigabyte-ocoz i rely on dat my old 5yrs mobo is still gud )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


toofan said:


> Buy the HD4850 card as it is cheaper and can run almost all the games easily in high settings except ( Crysis and Clear sky).



y not the HD4870 DDR5 it is available under 10k....
also what performance,graphics improvement will DX11 has...i dnt knw????


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> ya I know windows 7 is good when compared with older oses....
> Well i will update on Feb or March.....
> 
> my budget for a graphics card is 10k not more than that...
> ...



So Mr. Karan is buying a new rig. Well, honestly, C2D E8400 is a bad choice, especially so now. If you list your budget for rig alongwith your primary usage, then we can help you best.

Anyway, assuming that you looking for best graphic card under 10k, then Zotac GTX260 SP216 (65nm) is for 9.5k. Else, get Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k. 4870 1GB is for around 9.7k.

Whatever you buy, please get a good SMPS.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dont buy ddr2, ddr3 rams. Get AMD if possible, as it is king unless you can spend ~18k on proc + mobo.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

whoa. C2D in this age? that too when core i5 is available for more or less the same price?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Krow said:


> So Mr. Karan is buying a new rig. Well, honestly, C2D E8400 is a bad choice, especially so now. If you list your budget for rig alongwith your primary usage, then we can help you best.



 Ooops!!! C2D is old then shud i go 4 AMD.... My budget is only for the whole cabinet....monitor is not needed. only the cabinet system....dat too around 25~30K



Krow said:


> Anyway, assuming that you looking for best graphic card under 10k, then Zotac GTX260 SP216 (65nm) is for 9.5k. Else, get Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k. 4870 1GB is for around 9.7k.



ya under 10k so can u tell me which from above GCard is best in performance in games...



Krow said:


> Whatever you buy, please get a good SMPS.



pls suggest some good brands(with price) & watts needed...



Krow said:


> dont buy ddr2, ddr3 rams.



DDR3 hmmmm....



Krow said:


> Get AMD if possible, as it is king unless you can spend ~18k on proc + mobo.



can u pls tell which is gud proccy under 10k range from any brand(Intel/AMD) which is now rocking....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> whoa. C2D in this age? that too when core i5 is available for more or less the same price?



ok.how much is the price of i5.I hope it as best as C2D series


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 14, 2009)

Got a call from Microsoft Office, Delhi yesterday. Finally my Windows 7 Ultimate for which I had registered with Tata Croma is ready to be picked up. Price she said something like Rs. Rs.10,553 and not the earlier indicated Rs.11,999. I shall also get a free Reebok watch. (hoping against hope that its a lady's watch - or is there none in Reebok?????)

This time around I have decided to switch over to 64bit. Shall post any hassles as I go along.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Ooops!!! C2D is old then shud i go 4 AMD.... My budget is only for the whole cabinet....monitor is not needed. only the cabinet system....dat too around 25~30K



hmm. did you check comp@ddict's Latest Prices thread? go to first page and you will find different configurations.




KaranTh85 said:


> ya under 10k so can u tell me which from above GCard is best in performance in games...



under 10k, I think Zotac GTX260 for 9.5k should be ideal buy.



KaranTh85 said:


> pls suggest some good brands(with price) & watts needed...



Corsiar VX series
Tagan TGxxx series
Antec Earthwatts
Cooler Master Real Power
you can look for Tagan 500W 80PLUS certified PSU



KaranTh85 said:


> can u pls tell which is gud proccy under 10k range from any brand(Intel/AMD) which is now rocking....


AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE is around 9k I think. 


KaranTh85 said:


> ok.how much is the price of i5.I hope it as best as C2D series



core i5 is around 10.5k right now.


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 14, 2009)

Well,for speed better get 64-bit
I can't say anything for 32-bit


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

@desiibond: Zotac GTX260 for 9.5k??? Is it better than HD4870 ?


AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE is @13.3k > core i-5 @10.5k
so which is superb in performance Phenom or core-i5


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ dude amd phenom 955be is like 9k... who says its 13.3 k?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 14, 2009)

asigh said:


> 1. If RAM >= 4 GB : 64 BIT OS
> 2. If RAM <  4GB : 32 BIT OS
> 
> All 32BIT applications run seamlessly on the 64BIT OS, via WoW (windows on windows) subsystem. All the M$ 64BIT OS's have WoW.
> ...



no buddy 64bit is nothing to do with 4GB ram

64bit proc means 64bit registers  are used in the processor 
64bit OS is OS capable of using full capability of these registers but in 32bit OS only 32bit powwer of proc is exploited

and the amount of ram that can be addressed depends on no of address lines in proci


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

yep. Phenom II X4 955BE is at 9.1k afaik.

and I always trusted GTX260 more than HD4870. Thanks to PhysX, GTX260 is better VFM.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 14, 2009)

I installed 64 bit and half of my applications wouldn't work. So went back to 32bit.

But recently I read somewhere that Windows 7(pro, ultimate versions) has some _XP emulation mode_ in which other applications can be installed and run! 

Yet to try it.

p.s.- someone also suggested me *www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Yes. Windows 7 Professional, Ultimate and Enterprise editions can be run on Windows XP mode after installing Windows Virtual PC. That is one reason, I am going in for the Ultimate.

See here .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

a_medico said:


> I installed 64 bit and half of my applications wouldn't work. So went back to 32bit.



Hello guys,what this person is telling...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> and I always trusted GTX260 more than HD4870. Thanks to PhysX, GTX260 is better VFM.



 then y u buyed HD4770 then....i mean performance not trust....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

at that time, GTX260 was at 12k and HD4770 was 7.2k

and for a 19" display, GTX260 will be overkill.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hello guys,what this person is telling...


I moved from XP 32bit to Win7 x64 recently. No probs at all. All apps work.


> then y u buyed HD4770 then....i mean performance not trust....


GTX 260 and 4770 are not to be compared really. 4770 is the first 40nm card in the world, nowhere near the raw power of GTX260 or HD4870. But in Crossfire, 4770 beats GTX280 sometimes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

> I moved from XP 32bit to Win7 x64 recently. No probs at all. All apps work.


+1. 

And if you have free unused hdd space then go for dual boot with both xp 32bit and xp 64bit.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 16, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hello guys,what this person is telling...



What is it that you did not understand. I have few old softwares related to my job which the company has stopped upgrading. I cant do without them. They wouldnt install when I install 64 bit OS. They do work with 32 bit.


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> no buddy 64bit is nothing to do with 4GB ram
> 
> 64bit proc means 64bit registers  are used in the processor
> 64bit OS is OS capable of using full capability of these registers but in 32bit OS only 32bit powwer of proc is exploited
> ...



Yes it does....
If the user wants >4GB RAM to be realized by the OS, than a 64BIT OS is mandate. How else you think you will get the OS to recognize > 4GB RAM. So does it not become mandate that if > 4GB RAM is being used then a 64BIT OS is required.

If the user is using < 4GB then they can choose whichever flavor of OS they want.

Obviously the CPU must be compatible to run the kind of OS you want to run on it. What would happen if you take a 64BIT processor, mount a 32BIT OS, and install 6GB of RAM. *How much RAM would the system see..?* *So is not the OS the deciding/limiting factor, for > 4 GB RAM..?*


----------



## giri1991 (Nov 16, 2009)

x64 rules


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yes it does....
> If the user wants >4GB RAM to be realized by the OS, than a 64BIT OS is mandate. How else you think you will get the OS to recognize > 4GB RAM. So does it not become mandate that if > 4GB RAM is being used then a 64BIT OS is required.
> 
> If the user is using < 4GB then they can choose whichever flavor of OS they want.
> ...




Brother i was saying about meaning of 64bit....and i was clarifying its meaning

i agree wat u say

64bit os ofc doent work on 32bit procss

wat i was sayin was u need not have only more than 4gb ram to use 64bit processor


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> wat i was sayin was u need not have only more than 4gb ram to use 64bit processor



Yes that is true.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 16, 2009)

64BIT....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Win 7 retail is now available for around 11k. Prices dropped by 1k for the Ultimate edition. Its the Indian edition of course!


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

What is the difference between non-Indian and Indian versions..?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mainly the support would differ i think! If you check the website you would see that the DVD is tagged with the name of "India Only" or something. Don't know the exact significance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2009)

And I hope that gaming xperience in 64Bit is far Better when compared with 32Bit


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 17, 2009)

May be "India only" edition supports some Indian languages. I'm just guessing.

Though Microsoft, Delhi intimated me on 13th that I could go and get my copy with Tata Croma (where I had registered), the Microsoft, Bangalore girl positioned there had no clue whatsoever even on 16th. She took my phone number but yet to intimate me.
The price Of Windows 7 Ultimate intimated to me on 13th is Rs.10555/-


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont know if this was posted earlier, but it should help:
*gizmodo.com/5133771/why-you-should-go-64+bit-with-windows-7


----------



## j_jindal1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there any way to install 32 bit Windows XP on a 64 bit Asus Laptop.... I tried with the default Setup and everytime I got the blue screen during the initial loading of drivers just after booting from installation CD.


----------



## j_jindal1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Installed... 


j_jindal1 said:


> Is there any way to install 32 bit Windows XP on a 64 bit Asus Laptop.... I tried with the default Setup and everytime I got the blue screen during the initial loading of drivers just after booting from installation CD.


----------

